# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > Pascal/Delphi/Kylix >  Phần mềm Pascal (Borland Pascal, Turbo Pascal & Free Pascal Full)

## tuongts

*Để tiện cho việc học tập và nghiên cứu Pascal. Các bạn hãy tải Pascal.*
​ *Chương trình Pascal :* 
​ *BorlandPascal*
[DOWNLOAD][/DOWNLOAD]


```
[replacer_a]
```

 
*TurboPascal*
[Download][/Download]


```
[replacer_a]
```


*Giải nén bằng WinRAR :* 
​Window - 32bit
​ [download][/download]


```
[replacer_a]
```

Window - 64bit
[download][/download]


```
[replacer_a]
```

*Các bạn có thể tại Phần mềm Free Pascal (Bộ phần mềm Pascal được phát triển tiếp sau khi Bolard đưa Pascal vào viện bảo tàng) tại đây:* 

 [download][/download]


```
[replacer_a]
```

Minor

[download][/download]


```
[replacer_a]
```

 *Nếu link die bạn có thể vào trang Web : http://www.freepascal.org mà download và tìm hiểu thêm một số thông tin.*


* Chú ý:* Phần mềm Free Pascal hơi nặng các bạn nên sử dụng các phần mềm hỗ trợ Download như:
Internet Download Mangager; Flash Get;....*
Chúc [you] vui vẻ.* 
*Hãy ủng hộ cho DIENDANTINHOC.VN*

----------


## Tuanvuong

> Phần mềm Free Pascal hơi nặng các bạn nên sử dụng các phần mềm hỗ trợ Download như:
> Internet Download Mangager; Flash Get;....


mình biết nhưng mình đang tìm phần mềm, nếu có bạn có thể giúp mình với nhé

----------


## victory355

Bạn có thể tìm hiểu và tải IDM 5.14 B3 tại đây: http://diendantinhoc.vn/showthread.php?t=9686
Hoặc click vào đây để có thể tìm các phần mềm Download khác: http://diendantinhoc.vn/forumdisplay.php?f=118

----------


## ThuyGa

mình cần một phần mềmlap65 trih ngôn ngữ pascal. nhưng mình tìm hoài mà kô thấy.các đại ca nào có chỉ cho mình với

----------


## sangame

> mình cần một phần mềmlap65 trih ngôn ngữ pascal. nhưng mình tìm hoài mà kô thấy.các đại ca nào có chỉ cho mình với


Ý bạn là sao?

----------


## nguyenviet1008

sao mình down hok đc zậy bạn?

----------


## hongnga1706

C bác share đó có đồ họa ko vậy
em tải bao nhiêu bản về dùng thử thì chẳngbản nào có đồ họa à
chẳng bít làm sao cả?
vậy thì làm sao mà thực hành được
huhuuh

----------


## noithatkienan

> sao mình down hok đc zậy bạn?


*Đó là do dạo này mod Download của diễn đàn có vấn đề nên bạn không thấy link.
Mình đã sửa lại link.*

----------


## nomad123

> C bác share đó có đồ họa ko vậy
> em tải bao nhiêu bản về dùng thử thì chẳngbản nào có đồ họa à
> chẳng bít làm sao cả?
> vậy thì làm sao mà thực hành được
> huhuuh


 *Bạn hãy tải Free Pascal** bản đó đầy đủ các chức năng.
Khi sử dụng đồ họa bạn phải chỉnh chương trình cho đúng đường dẫn như vậy mới chạy được đồ họa. Hoặc bạn phải sửa lại thư viện đồ họa.*

----------


## thanhle117

uh`, mình cũng thế! Làm sao mà tai về toàn báo lỗi thư viện thôi, con free pascal thi khong chạy được nhaz!!! Hôm nay mới tải thử link của u, hi vọng ngon!!!

----------


## truongseomxh24

Đúng đấy bạn! Bạn chỉ cần làm nhầm một bước là sẽ bị báo lỗi ngay! Lúc đầu mình cũng bị nhưng bây giờ mình đã đưa sẵn đâu vào đó rồi.
Chúc bạn thành công!

----------


## anhhailua

*download turbo spascal*

may anh giúp em với, sao em em tìm cái turbo spacal hoài sao ko thấy vậy? anh chị có cái nào free ko? cho em với????
Thanks .
:bawling:

----------


## seosgnl001

Bạn có thể down FP trên source forge : http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=2174&package_id=54326&relea  se_id=669488

----------


## longland

http://freepascal.org

vào đây tải nè

----------


## newmeta1

*Lỗi Runtime Error 200 trong Turbo Pascal 7.0*

giúp mình sua loi với![IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG](mình đang cần gấp trên lớp học rßi

----------


## pizzabon2015

> giúp mình sua loi với![IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG](mình đang cần gấp trên lớp học rßi


[IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG] Không khó đâu bạn. Trong Folder cài đặt có file Patch. Cài xong bạn chạy file này là hết ngay. Chúc bạn thành công!

----------


## kaka1q2

Cái FreePascal dùng nó cứ thế nào ấy. Anh nào biết rõ cách dùng chỉ mình với. Không biết bản của mình có lỗi hay ko mà hình như không lưu được những file .out khi làm bài tập về tệp.

----------


## fidd

[IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]. Vậy em chưa biết rồi. Bản FP còn lỗi đó. Nên tốt nhất là dùng cả 2 bản, có gì so qua so lại. [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]
Bạn anh cũng nói thế. Khi bị lỗi thì em gỡ ra và cài lại là được.

----------


## vupro09

thanks anh nhiều. Thảo nào xài cứ là lạ

----------


## tungnc273

À! Không có gì. Nhưng nếu thanks thì cứ click vào nút "cám ơn", không cần post thêm một bài như vậy! Chúc bạn vui vẻ!

----------


## panda41

*Free Pascal*

Nếu có ý định tham gia các kỳ thi olympic tin học thì bạn nên làm quen dần với Free Pascal, cái gì mới cũng khó, lâu rồi quen. Còn nếu chỉ mang tíng nghiên cứu học thuật thì TP cũng được.

----------


## hoanganh2

Mình cũng có học pascal nhưng thấy nó cũng không dễ chút nào mà thấy khó nữa là đằng khác.Tuy nhiên thời buổi hiện nay thì pascal là cực kì quan trọng nên nếu bác nào có niềm đam mê thì theo học cũng được đó.

----------


## phukotler5

bổ sung thêm một cái nữa này MIDLET PASCAL (viết phần mềm di dộng bằng ngôn ngữ ..pascal !!! dịch ra file java) [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]
--> tìm trên google là biết đc trang chủ thôi --> free toàn tập [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]
--> cách dùng chịu khó đọc help ấy khó khăn pm cho tôi , online 24/7 (24 tiếng /tuần !!!)

----------


## Diemasp1

sao mà mấy cái link ở page 1 o' tớ ko thầy liên kết cũng ko bấm vào dc để có thể down về Pascal có ai chỉ giùm tớ với, làm ơn tớ đang cần gấp hay up link khac có bản setup và bản patch của Turbo Pascal lên cho mình dơn về với!! Thanks trước....

----------


## luxubu

các bác làm ơn giúp minh` nha, tớ đang cần gấp gấp...gấp...gấp...lém [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------


## lehuan_138

các MOD giúp em với đi nào, em đang cần rất gấp đấy

----------


## clickenter

MOD ơi, các link MOD đưa ở trang 1 hầu như tớ hok bấm vô dc để down về to cần link Turbo Pascal7.0 nhưng hok bik làm sao đề dơn về, càm ơn MOD đã up len Pascal Study của MOD nhưng MOD có thể up link khác để có thể sown về Turbo Pascal 7.0 dc hok MOD, mong MOD giúp đỡ

----------


## showhand79

Để down Tp 7.0 bạn có thể lên google search sẽ cho rất nhiều link download, còn Pascal Study thì có lẽ bạn nên để lại lời nhắn trực tiếp trong trang hồ sơ của Happysoft (Smod) để Smod trả lời yêu cầu của bạn trong thời gian sớm nhất.

----------


## chothuevanphonggiare

Đã chỉnh lại rồi bạn. Tại vì mod download diễn đàn bị lỗi. Mong bạn thông cảm!

----------


## inoxsangtrong

cảm ơn MOD đã chỉnh lại , bây h` tớ down dc rồi thanks MOD vẻyy much !! [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------


## phatthu

Phần mềm Turbo Pascal 7.0
Phần mềm Free Pascal 2.2.4
Phần mềm V-Pascal
tải về tất cả tại http://vpascal.wordpress.com

----------


## mnhavu

e down về rồi, nhưng sao thấy trong phần hướng dẫn cài đặt bảo click vào install.exe mà e ko thấy file đấy ở đâu ? bắt buộc phải mua đĩa mới cài để sử dụng đc à ?

----------


## nongdanseo

> e down về rồi, nhưng sao thấy trong phần hướng dẫn cài đặt bảo click vào install.exe mà e ko thấy file đấy ở đâu ? bắt buộc phải mua đĩa mới cài để sử dụng đc à ?


Bạn xem kĩ lại trong folder cài đặt sẽ có thôi. Nhớ là nhìn kĩ lại nhé!

Chúc bạn vui vẻ!

----------


## akzhoan

bạn ơi link hỏng rồi, ko download được

----------

